# If you could have been there



## Confusticated (Jan 27, 2003)

If you could visit any place and time in Middle-earth for just a few hours, as an observer who could not interact, but existed almost as a ghost might, what event would you want to witness firsthand?

Just to make it more interesting, we'll say you could fly too.

... and go through walls.


----------



## Éomond (Jan 27, 2003)

The Muster of Rohan then the Battle of Pellenor Fields.

And the War with the Valar and Melkor in the creation of Ea.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 27, 2003)

Sauron battling Elendil and Gil-Galad on the slopes of Mount Doom, then Isildur grabbing Narsil and making that incredible blow. 

Also, Gandalf's battle with the Balrog, if only to get a definitive answer to that damned question.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 28, 2003)

I would first like to be there when Iluvatar was making Arda.
Then, I'd jump a few ages forward and, "hidden in the shadows", I'd watch the awakening of the Elves.
Then, I'd like to "enlist" in the Guild of Aldarion and participate in his voyages and endeavours. I wouldn't mind to comfort him in his "battle" with Erendis! 
Then, I'd fetch a Palantir (if I could carry one) and turn myself into Aragorn's shadow and whenever he would go I'd be there !

Do I want too much?!


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 28, 2003)

Listen to the Music of the Ainur...
Be there when Yavanna created Telperion and Laurelin...
Witness Fëanor creating the Silmarils.
Listen to Luthien singing Melkor to sleep, and find out why Beren did not try to kill Melkor.... 
Go to Gondolin and witness Echtelion slaying Gothmog (and see if Gothmog had wings 
Be there when Eärendil set sail for Valinor.
Watch the downfall of Númenór.
Witness Sauron creating the One Ring.
See Isildur cutting the Ring from Sauron's hand..
Listen to Bilbo telling riddles to Gollum...
See Bard killing Smaug...
Be at Amon Sûl when the Nazgul attacked...
See the Ents destroying Isengard...
Be with Frodo and Sam at Sammath Naur


And a whole lot more. Maybe too much than Nóm asked for, but I can't help it..
and I know that they are not all in Middle-earth....


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 28, 2003)

> FoolOfATook, do great minds really think alike?


Did you ever doubt that?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 28, 2003)

I would join Beren when he first saw Luthien. I would be quite content to watch her dance for hours.

Tinuviel! Tinuviel! 

And if it's not too much to ask, I would like to see the Two Trees, evolving from saplings to full growth.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow...... Bilbo's speach? No... how could I choose that when i could watch other things... like the creation of Arda? Beren and Luthien. Perhaps Aragorn metting Arwen. The ring getting destroyed. There are too many things! I keep thinking of Bilbo's discussion's with Smaug. They always made me laugh. Or maybe Eowyn killing the Nazgul???? I don't know!!!!!! I'd maybe even go with the Mirror of Galadriel.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 28, 2003)

I think I'd have to go with either Fingolfin riding to challenge Morgoth, and their battle, the Creation of Arda, Battle of Pelennor Fields when Aragorn shows up with the Corsairs of Umbar ships, or the Final Battle.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 28, 2003)

I would have been there for the battle between the Valar.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 29, 2003)

NOT being myself a _great mind_ I remembered that I wish I could pass the Path of the Dead and see the Stone of Erech and the ghost army... 
But, hey, didn't I say I would follow Aragorn whenever he went?!

Oh, and I'd like to see and hear the black sword of Turin at that final tragic scene.... Although I'd probably weep my eyes over Turin!


----------



## Niniel (Jan 29, 2003)

I would like to see Beren and Lúthien when they stole the Silmaril from Morgoth's crown. And I'd really like to be there when the minstrel sang for Frodo and Sam, and when Aragorn was crowned.


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Wish I was there.....*

If I could be anywhere... I would've wanted to be at The council of Elrond....... although I wouldn't mind seeing Sauron create the one ring.


----------



## Eriol (Feb 5, 2003)

Gondolin; 
Tuor and Ulmo;
Beren and Lúthien at Ossiriand;
Númenor at Bliss;
the Storming of Isengard (really the only battle that would attract me);
The Field of Cormallen;

And Bilbo's 111th birthday party


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm surprised no one else has mentioned this, but Aragorn and Arwen's bed chamber on their wedding night! Only kidding  

I'd like to look in on any of the major battles, Pelennor and the like. Or have a look at the Paths Of The Dead as Aragorn was passing through with all the ghosts following.

Or maybe watching Luthien dance


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 14, 2003)

I would love to watch the ents storming Isenguard. It made me so happy when they got their revenge on the tree burner! It was hard not to cackle like a maniac at that part in the movie. I would also like to watch the forest of Lothlorien grow from the first seed. And all of the hobbit parties!
 I wouldn't like to watch the battles, they make me sick. I also wouldn't want to watch the forging of the One Ring. I would be too tempted to destroy it. (I wonder how hard it would be?)


----------

